# Polish won't climb ladder or roost?



## supdike122 (May 1, 2013)

I have a Polish hen about four months old. She is new to our flock of 11 hens (Buff Orpingtons, Barred Plymouth Rock, Americaunas). All the other hens go into the coop and roost at bedtime with no problem. Our Polish, Tina Turner, just wanders around the coop and run like she is lost. She will walk over the chicken ladder, but will not climg it, even though we have tried to show her how to climb it and she has seen the other chickens climb the ladder and hop up on the roosts. Instead, Tina Turner wanders around the run and under the coop. When she gets tired, she will wander outside the run and hop up on a stump in the yard and fall asleep. I take her in the coop and put her on a roost or on the floor. Wherever I put her, she sits until morning. Is this normal? Do Polish not roost or climb ladders?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Takes a lot of time and extra effort to teach a bird where and how to get home. I especially think Polish (in my experience, and I breed them as well) are just plain dumb. Lol they're the slowest to understand where food and water is in the brooder, slowest to figure out where home is when switched to the adult coop.

Or maybe they're just high attention seekers and love the one on one?? Lol!!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I also just read that she is new. You'll need to lock everybody inside the coop for 3-5 days so she knows where home really is. Once you open the door again, you should notice a change in her "lost" appearance.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My polish did the same.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

A good friend that has polish told me that they stick by themselves, or close together. Maybe a polish pal for her?


----------

